# taping corners with "bazookas"



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

hey there fellow drywallers...im new to this site, but not to the trade(35 years)..i am just about to purchase a full set of boxs and taper etc as i am feeling the trowel work too much now. Anyway, the vids i have seen show the guys taping corners which are quite open, and i am wondering if you really need to fill them before taping like you do when taping by hand or is it cool to tape straight over them as is with a taper? Would like to hear what you guys think on this.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Depends on how fussy you are. We all let things slide here and there (I speak for myself here) but, if they're bad you of course should shove some "pre-fill" in. Don't put it off any longer, if you want to make some production, get the tools. I think everyone will agree, there is no comparison running tools vs. taping by hand. That's just my .02


----------



## MudMonkey (Jun 9, 2009)

Myself, I'll fill it if the gap is half the size of half the tape or bigger...anything smaller than that will be just fine when you roll and flush it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

half the size of half the tape... so 1/4 size of the tape? so 1/2" gap?


----------



## LightRock (Jun 6, 2009)

well a 1/2" gap, I'd say. if the tape falls into the crack i assume it needs help and give it another tape over top as backup. though my system is to use confill where there is backing and double tapes where there is an empty void. and wide straight-flex if it's ridiculous, but that gets charged as corner bead at $1.75/foot


----------



## MudMonkey (Jun 9, 2009)

well i find as long as it's covered and your corner box gives a nice fill your fine, especialy if it's out of sight lol. But If it's much bigger I flat tape it first if there is no backing and con fill same as lightrock if there is.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I usually walk around every house on day 1 with a tray of hot mud and fill anything that's out of the "norm"


----------



## LightRock (Jun 6, 2009)

*first i debride the crushed board...*

How many of you have to go around before that prefill cutting out all the boarder's smashed corners, boxes and edges? most of my houses take an hour and a half to go over and prefill before I can even set beads (I bead before I tape, it's a hold over from steel-bead and clincher days)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Pretty much same for us, only blessed with the finest hangers we've ever had (except for myself, of course). Very few boxes to detail, but still have crushed rails on occasion, from stockers mostly.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

hey thanks for the input ...too bad about the time difference or we could chat real time, thanks again


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree, every house seems to have it's spots and usually from the stockers. The rocks will have something to do with it on occasion though as well.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Gidday coozer:whistling2: where are you...North or south?, You must have plenty of work coming in if you're buying auto tools during the slowdown, once you've got them you won't look back, they've saved my body from early retirement.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

As a proud bazooka runner for over 20 years, I can say that you generally don't have to prefill corners, and the bazooka will put on plenty of mud on the tape.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

hey there kiwiman...im in canterbury..i suppose i have enough work, but im sick of trying to employ decent blokes so i figure that i will buy the gear and do it myself...where are you at?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

croozer said:


> hey there kiwiman...im in canterbury..i suppose i have enough work, but im sick of trying to employ decent blokes so i figure that i will buy the gear and do it myself...where are you at?


I'm in Ashburton, Yeah I can't be bothered hiring staff, I only have the wife working for me...It nearly brings a tear to my eye when I see her sanding and I don't have to pay her... I'm not too tuff on her, I let her go home early everyday...to cook me grub.. All my work has been new houses until about a month ago, starting to pickup a bit again now. I've got an old bazooka for sale if you were looking for a cheapy just to try.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

hey there kiwi, your not too far away from me at all...give me a call some time 021 667 170


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I know who I'm gonna crank call tonight. It'll be worth the long distance fees.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

So what brand of auto tools are you getting croozer?


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

looking at columbias i reckon


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

croozer said:


> looking at columbias i reckon


+1 Columbia:thumbsup:


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> Depends on how fussy you are. We all let things slide here and there (I speak for myself here) but, if they're bad you of course should shove some "pre-fill" in. Don't put it off any longer, if you want to make some production, get the tools. I think everyone will agree, there is no comparison running tools vs. taping by hand. That's just my .02



sh-t ******.....no comparison is right. HAH.

bazookas are a must. i would only stick to 'by hand' if all my work was 20 sheets and under.

if u do more than that on a regular basis, as in HOUSES...........an investment in a bazooka will pay off on the first house you do.


----------

